# Tendinosis vs Tendinitis



## esmith (Apr 8, 2009)

Would these both be dx coded the same way? I have reports that indicate tendinosis of the tendon. What Dx code would you use for this?


----------



## bradhamilton (Apr 8, 2009)

esmith said:


> Would these both be dx coded the same way? I have reports that indicate tendinosis of the tendon. What Dx code would you use for this?



I would use 727.89, only because there is nothing more specific for tendinosis, which is defined as degeneration of a tendon.  Tendinitis dx are much more straightforward.


----------

